# Oh, Dear. Forgotten Asparagus Roots



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I hope someone can guide me here.

Several (SEVERAL) weeks ago, I purchased a pkg of eight asparagus crowns. I'm assuming, since they were in a plastic bag, and nestled in wood shavings, that they are dormant.

I *finally* got the asparagus bed prepped yesterday, and now I'm wondering if the crowns I bought are still viable. A neighbor suggested I soak them in water a few days, and see if anything happens. They're in a shallow bucket of water as of yesterday evening.

When I took them out of their packaging, there was no rotting or decomposing odor, so maybe they'll be okay?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

do the roots feel plump or do they feel dry and hollow..if they are dry and hollow they are likely dead, if they feel plump when you squeeze gently..they are likely still alive.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you for your input. I'll check and see if that's the case.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd get them out of the water. Most recommendations for soaking (tree whips, etc) before planting is usually for a period of hours not days. I just planted a bunch of brambles, blueberries, asparagus from Nourse and they state in their planting book NOT to soak asparagus prior to planting but don't say why. I couldn't get mine planted right away so put the two bundles of crowns/roots in two, one gallon nursery pots and dumped damp potting soil on them. They didn't start growing until after they were planted in the ground.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

I bought mine on clearance at Wal-Mart last year at the end of spring and they all came up after being planted. Took them a while, but they did. They all sprouted this year, too.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you for all the input! I'll go get them out of the water now, and hopefully, they'll be okay.


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

I would just plant them. I have bought roots on clearance sales at nursery that have been hanging on a rack in there bag with holes in it for a few months. Planted them and had great luck with them. I guess if they were exposed to high temps ect they might be hurt. Otherwise should be fine. I've never soaked asparagus roots. Jay


----------

